# Command and Conquer - Meinung



## €eld (13. Mai 2012)

Bin gerade auf dem Strategie-Trip und bräuchte ein neues Strategiespiel. Was haltet ihr von C&C? Welcher Teil ist für euch am besten? C&C4 Tiberian Twilight ist ja in der Amazon-Bewertung komplett unten durch (im Durchschnitt 1 Stern). Zurzeit besitze ich Supreme Commander, das Addon Forced Alliance und Supreme Commander 2 (was meiner Meinung nach FA nicht das Wasser reichen kann) sowie die Total-War Reihe ab Rome. Ich suche aber eher ein RTS also bitte kein rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel.

Wie hat euch Company of Heroes gefallen? Würdet ihr mir das empfehlen auch wenn mir persönlich Dawn of War III nicht so gefallen hat?

Und was haltet ihr von StarCraft 2? Ist mir im Moment noch etwas zu teuer aber wenn es wirklich so toll ist wie viele behaupten hole ich es mir vielleicht.

Grüße

€eld


----------



## Hideout (13. Mai 2012)

Jaa also C&C4 und Red Alert 3 sind definitiv für die Tonne, C&C3 war besser und würde ich dir ohne schlechtes Gewissen empfehlen können, ebenso wie C&C Generals das hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Starcraft 2 kann ich dir ebenfalls ans Herz legen das macht einfach nur richtig Laune und ist super gemacht


----------



## Fexzz (13. Mai 2012)

Schonmal World in Conflict angeschaut? Ist eher "kleiner" gehalten, was die Einheitenzahlen angeht, hat aber noch andere Elemente, so kannst du zb. Artellerie-Feuer, Bombenteppiche oder sogar taktische Atom-Raketen anfordern.

Ist für mich defintiv eins der besten Action Strategiespiele. 

Company of Heroes kann ich dir auch wärmstens Empfehlen. Von einigen Kleinigkeiten mal abgesehen (die Einheiten positionieren sich manchmal etwas dämlich ;|) ebenfalls ein grandioses Spiel mit vereinzeltem Basenbau.

Übrigens, COH gibts grad für 80% Reduziert bei Steam! Alle 3 Teile im Bundle kosten nur 4,99€!


----------



## michelthemaster (13. Mai 2012)

Hey Kollege, Company of Heroes ist super gut! Spiele ich selbst heute noch mit Kumpels übers Internet und Lan. Kostet auch nicht mehr viel, am besten gleich mit allen Addons holen. Starcraft 2 kann ich auch nur empfehlen, hat die typische Blizzard-Qualität mit einer sehr guten Geschichte, die super rübergebracht wird. Alleine aber der Multiplayer Part von SC2 wäre mir schon damals die 50 € wert gewesen, damit hat man enorm viel Spaß. Shogun 2 wäre auch zu empfehlen, mittlerweile auch schon sehr billig zu haben. Und zum Schluss noch ein Geheimtipp: Rise of Legends!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## €eld (13. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Empfehlungen! 

@michelthemaster

Was kannst du mir über Rise of Legends erzählen? Um was geht es da? Ist es typisch RTS (Rohstoffe abbauen etc., welche Rohstoffe gibt es?) oder gibt es einige spezielle Sachen?

Und wie sieht es mit Command and Conquer aus? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten oder typisches RTS?

Soweit ich verstanden habe könnt ihr mir diese 4 empfehlen:

Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars: http://www.amazon.de/Command-Conque...I89M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336939744&sr=8-1
StarCraft 2: http://www.amazon.de/StarCraft-II-W...DU6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336939719&sr=8-1
Company of Heroes (alle Addons): Company of Heroes - Anthology: Amazon.de: Games
Rise of Nations - Rise of Legends: Rise of Nations - Rise of Legends: Amazon.de: Games

Mal schauen was der Geldbeutel sagt


----------



## Per4mance (14. Mai 2012)

company of heroes
world in conflict
starcraft 2


generals is super aber eben schon etwas älter. fand ich nach C&C1 am besten

wenn du star wars magst schau dir mal noch Empire at War an.


----------



## dgcss (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch alle Teile davon als Original (Auch Dune 2000).
Kann mich Partou nicht entscheiden ob Generals oder ob C&C 3 tiberian Sun die beste Staffel war. Beide sind meine absoluten Lieblinge


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2012)

Hol dir Sc 2 Wings of Liberty ist jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre draußen, wird immer noch supportet (Patches) wahrscheinlich noch in 10 jahren , große Auswahl an Mods, guter Editor und die Kampagne ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. C&C kann da nicht mithalten...


----------



## michelthemaster (14. Mai 2012)

Hey Celd, Rise of Legends bietet ein sehr interessantes, unverbrauchtes Setting mit Magie gegen Technik. Es ist ein normales RTS, jedoch mit Gebieteroberungen und viel Forschung etc. Ich kann es dir wirklich nur ans Herz legen, so viel Einfallsreichtum wirst du selten bei einem Strategiespiel finden. Die 3 Völker sind sehr unterschiedlich, zwar nicht ganz wie in SC(1/2), aber spielen sich dennoch sehr gut auf ihre jeweilige Weise.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Mai 2012)

War immer C&C fan nach c&c4 ist mir aber die ganze lust vergangen.

So kann ich im moment eigentlich nur Starcraft 1+2 empfehlen und warcraft3 +add-on


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Mai 2012)

Definitiv empfehlenswert:Company of Heroes.

C&C 3 TW und Generals sind auch sehr gut. World in Conflict ist ohne den C&C typischen Basisbau und auch sehr gut.


----------



## €eld (14. Mai 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die vielen Meinungen! Mal schauen was ich mir holen werde  Weitere Meinungen sind jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## Rolk (15. Mai 2012)

Sins of a Solar Empire ist auch sehr empfehlenswert. Vor allem für Multiplayer und arm wird man auch nicht davon.


----------



## €eld (17. Mai 2012)

Sins of a Solar Empire habe ich schon. Was haltet ihr von Sword of the Stars 2? Ist ja leider ziemlich unfertig rausgekommen, ist aber auch verständlich warum.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Mai 2012)

C&C kann man in Generals atombomben sorgar die p1000 ratte befehligen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Mai 2012)

Nun, wenn du schon Command& Conquer spielen willst, würd ich bei den alten Schinken anfangen und die Storyline durchspielen. RA3 & C&C4 sind nicht wirklich sooo schlecht, aber irgednwie sind sie kein C&C mehr.


----------



## Henner (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn Dir "Sins of a Solar Empire" gefällt - nun, demnächst kommt der Quasi-Nachfolger namens "Rebellion". Ist in etwa zwei Wochen im Handel, die Beta gibt's jetzt schon.
Außerdem möchte ich eine Lanze brechen für "Supreme Commander 2". Stark unterschätzt. Wer gern riesige Stützpunkte und Armeen baut, hat damit Spaß.


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. Juli 2012)

Wie bekommt ihr Generäle 1 zum laufen auf einem 64 bit   system ???????


----------



## Pimplegionär (16. Juli 2012)

Hat sich erledigt , ich hab´s gefunden ..........


----------



## Captainchaotika (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch ein begeisterter sinsofasolarempire Spieler, Vorfallem die vielen Mods sind geil.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juli 2012)

älter aber wie ich finde auch tolle games: earth 2150 oder 2160. wer auch mit 2d zurecht kommt kann sich auch gerne den erstling 2140 anschauen *g*


----------



## NexusEXE (21. Juli 2012)

Ich weis noch als ich zuerst mit c&c in kontakt kam. Das war bei einem freund zuhause. Er hatte glaube ich generäle und ich liebte schon damals strategiespiele, doch kannte ich nur sachen wie empire earth oder age of mythology (welches meiner ansicht nach noch heute cool ist, also kult ist es sichr). Ich war total angetan. Ich kaufte mir letztes jahr tiberium wars 3 und die stand alone erweiterung kanes wrath. War das ne gute entschidung oder hätte ich lieber red alert 3 oder gar c&c 4 tiberium twilight gekauft?

Ach ja wenn du gute rts suchst:

-Starcraft?
-Age of empires 3


----------



## GrEmLiNg (1. August 2012)

Ich empfehle dir auch wenn es schon ältere Games sind ! ! !

Emperor Schlacht um Dune ( Das Coole an dem Game man kann auch mit Würmern riesigen 3D Würmer drauf reiten und mit ihnen kämpfen ) " Gehheim Tipp ! ! ! "
Meine Absoluten C&C Lieblinge  C&C 1 | Alarmstufe Rot 1 & 2 |  Und Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun & Feuersturm <--- bester C&C Teil 
Dann Earth 2150
Supreme Commander  & teil 2 Wenn du Echtzeit Strategie magst
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War aber nur den 1 der 2 ist kacke
Company of Heros
Act of War
World in Conflict
Sudden Strike Universe (PC)
Battle Realms

mehr gute fallen mir im mom, garnicht ein das sind die. Die ich auch selber gezockt hab und für gut empfunden hab.


P.S ich finde es schade was EA aus C&C Gemacht hat, früher war C&C der inbegriff des Genre und heut gibt es leider nix vergleichbares mehr. Ich wäre froh wenn ich regeömässige lans Sessions mit C&C 3 hätte, was in meinen Augen das aller Beste Strategie game der Welt ist. Schade Westwood war wirklich cool, nur leider gibt es die nicht mehr. Ich wette heute wäre Westwood nicht mehr wegzudenken, aber EA hat alles kaputt gemacht. und EA lässt Serien sterben und versauen sie, den auch ein Battlefield ist net mehr so gut wie einst. Das zeigt EA ist nur profit goil, und kauft eh alles auf was sie net besser hin kriegen. Im Prinzip voll die schrott Firma und auch ein Blizzard ist net mehr soviel anders wie EA....... Das zeigt aktuell Diablo 3, früher waren sie besser. Alles nur noch wegen der kohle, aber kaum noch wirlich gute Games.


----------



## Papzt (7. August 2012)

Willst du das klassische Base und Einheiten bauen oder darf es auch etwas anderes sein? Kann da Men of War empfehlen. Sehr realistisch und macht ungeheuer viel Spaß


----------



## Wolf77 (8. August 2012)

Ich empfehle auch C&C 3, ich habs ca. 3x durchgespielt und auch der multipayer hatmir sehr gefallen!
Das Addon ist allerdings mit Vorsicht zu genießen, ich finde die 3 "Supereinheiten" ziemlich overpowered


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> älter aber wie ich finde auch tolle games: earth 2150 oder 2160. wer auch mit 2d zurecht kommt kann sich auch gerne den erstling 2140 anschauen *g*


 
Earth 2150 und 2160 sind wirklich großartig. 2150 ist halt ein unheimliches Monster und Gefechte können sich über Stunden hinziehen, 2160 ist etwas schlanker bei Forschung und Einheitenvielfalt, dafür gibts 4 spielerisch unterschiedliche Fraktionen.


----------

